# cincinnati meetup



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Is anyone from the cincinnati area? I relocated to the cincinatti area until august and would definitely be interested in a meetup if there is one or possibly creating one.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

I live in northern Kentucky, about 35 miles south of Cincinnati. I would also be interested in a meetup.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am from closer to Dayton, but I work on the eastern side of Cincinnati.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Just north of Dayton but Cinci is close enough.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh, distance sucks. :cry

I normally live in the 'Nati.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah, I live in the east side of cincinnati, and I'd be down for meeting up, why not?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What is there to do in Cincy? I would be up for something in May possibly.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well you guys, on meetup.com we have something set up for this Thursday, the 23rd. Downtown Cincy at Arnold's on 8th St. I'll check back on this thread beforehand if anyone wants more details. Also, any of y'all can email me if you wish!


----------



## tictoxic (Apr 28, 2009)

Cincy is my hometown  
I miss it lots.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

tictoxic said:


> Cincy is my hometown
> I miss it lots.


What part of TN? My mother lives near Cookeville.


----------



## tictoxic (Apr 28, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> What part of TN? My mother lives near Cookeville.


Clarksville. It's right by Ft. Campbell, KY. Maybe 200 miles west of Cookeville


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

tictoxic said:


> Cincy is my hometown
> I miss it lots.


I wish I could leave. 

But home is a big draw, for sure...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## /b/en (Feb 23, 2009)

im down for a cinci meetup.....


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I live in Florence. I'd be interested in a meetup. 

As far as meeting places, we could go to a bookstore, coffee shop, park, library, etc. Anybody know if any of the local libraries have study/meeting rooms?

Someone suggested a few months ago about doing a weekend camping trip. Anybody interested in that?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd go. I like the park or library idea.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm down for a Cincinnati meetup as well.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Would the weekend of June 6 or June 13 work for anybody?

I suggest we go on a canoe/kayak trip. We can bring some food and have a picnic on the river someplace.
http://www.lovelandcanoe.com/hours.html


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Classified said:


> Would the weekend of June 6 or June 13 work for anybody?
> 
> I suggest we go on a canoe/kayak trip. We can bring some food and have a picnic on the river someplace.
> http://www.lovelandcanoe.com/hours.html


That sounds so fun. 

Everyone else go and take lots of pictures, please. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm free the weekend of June 6th. The canoe thing sounds like it would be fun, if anyone's up for it.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I believe I'll be free on June 6th as well, unless my cousin's graduation party is that day. They haven't decided on a date for it yet.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can't go, but I hope everyone else has fun.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

If you can't already tell by the name, I'm from Cincy too.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

A Cincy Reds game would be fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, that would be cool - they are doing pretty well this year!

I hope Joey Votto gets better. He has had a lot of trouble with his ears lately. He's had dizzy spells that have affected him this season.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's a link to the Reds' game schedule - home games are highlighted in red.

http://cincinnati.reds.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=cin&m=6&y=2009


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would be up for the game on June 6th.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd be interested in going to the game tomorrow. Anyone else in? Suggestions on a meeting place? Fountain Square? Hooters at Newport on the Levee (they have a ferry to the stadium)?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Kelly said:


> That sounds so fun.
> 
> Everyone else go and take lots of pictures, please.
> 
> ...


Teniralc21, Classified, and I went on the kayak trip today. It was fun. We all had a good time, though none of us talked very much (big surprise, eh?). Classified took some pictures, I'm not sure if he is planning to post them or not.

We'll have to do it again sometime.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, it was fun. I was very proud of myself - I didn't tip over my kayak once!



Jnmcda0 said:


> We'll have to do it again sometime.


Definitely!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I was talking to my dad today and he said he and my brother went bike riding yesterday. In the 30 years I've been alive, I've never seen my dad ride a bicycle.  My brother very rarely rides a bike either. I asked my dad where they rode. Guess where...Loveland, OH! How ironic. He even talked about seeing the guy with the reclining bike.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, small world!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Teniralc21, Classified, and I went on the kayak trip today. It was fun. We all had a good time, though none of us talked very much (big surprise, eh?). Classified took some pictures, I'm not sure if he is planning to post them or not.
> 
> We'll have to do it again sometime.


It was a perfect day to go kayaking. (The camera lies, there weren't that many clouds, I think the sky gets washed out with this camera)

Here are some of the pictures that turned out good.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com.../albums/june-2009-cincinnati-kayak-trip/3243/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com.../albums/june-2009-cincinnati-kayak-trip/3244/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com.../albums/june-2009-cincinnati-kayak-trip/3245/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com.../albums/june-2009-cincinnati-kayak-trip/3246/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com.../albums/june-2009-cincinnati-kayak-trip/3247/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com.../albums/june-2009-cincinnati-kayak-trip/3248/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com.../albums/june-2009-cincinnati-kayak-trip/3249/

Next time, we will go down the class 5 white water river.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Classified said:


> Next time, we will go down the class 5 white water river.


Or, next time YOU can go down the class 5 white water river and I will stand on the river bank and take pictures of you struggling to keep from tipping over!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry about my absence lately. My schedule is generally pretty free on nights and weekends. I am always up for baseball games.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have to work this coming weekend, and then the weekend after that I have family coming to visit - maybe we can do something again in July?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll be gone the next four weekends, but late July, early August would work.


----------

